# DiNovo Keyboard xorg 7,4 xorg xserver 1.6 with evdev  hal

## roland.graf

Hi I need some hints to configure my DiNovo Keyboard Set under xorg 7,4 xorg xserver 1.6 with evdev and hal. The keyboard and mouse is working with hidd. But I didn't find any documentation to make the extrakeys and mousebuttons working in the right way.  Xmodmaps doesn't work anymore

The DiNovo Howto is too old to give the right hints. 

Please give me hints how to configure the extra keys and mousebuttons und the new xorg and xorg-server and how to use the fdi-rules of hal. 

Maybe someone will send me some configfiles to solve the problem.

Here is my xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@rolandhost)  Fri Mar 21 18:58:09 CET 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0   

    InputDevice    "Evdev Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Evdev Mouse" "CorePointer"    

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection     

Section "Module"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "xtt"     

    Load           "extmod"  

    #Load          "glx"     

    Load           "dbe"     

    Load           "record"  

    Load           "xtrap"   

    Load           "type1"   

    Load           "glx"     

EndSection                   

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"                                                                  

EndSection                                                                                         

Section "InputDevice"                                                                              

        Identifier      "Evdev Mouse"                                                              

        Driver          "evdev"                                                                    

        Option          "Name" "Logitech MX900 Mouse"                                              

        Option          "evBits"  "+1-2"                                                           

        Option          "keyBits" "~272-287"                                                       

        Option          "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"                                                     

        Option          "Pass"    "3"                                                              

        Option          "CorePointer"                                                              

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver_1F07F0-event-mouse"   

EndSection                                                                                         

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Evdev Keyboard"

    Driver         "evdev"         

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "dinovo"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CornerstoneColor 50/115"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 115.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1800x1440_71 +0+0; 1600x1200_85 +0+0; 1920x1440_60 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1800x1440_71 +0+0; 1600x1200_85 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1600x1200_85 +0+0; 1600x1200 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1600x1200_85 +0+0; 1600x1200 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0; 1280x1024_85 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1280x1024_85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1800x1440_71 +0+0; 1600x1200_85 +0+0; 1600x1200 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0; 1280x1024_85 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Thanks

----------

## iss

It works ok without xorg.conf. Try removing "option" lines from your config.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, try this one :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Default Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Monitor0"

  VendorName "Unknown"

  ModelName "CornerstoneColor 50/115"

   HorizSync 31.0 - 115.0

   VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Videocard0"

   Driver "nvidia"

   VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"

   BoardName "GeForce 8400 GS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen0"

  Device "Videocard0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Option "TwinView" "0"

  Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

  Option "metamodes" "1800x1440_71 +0+0; 1600x1200_85 +0+0; 1600x1200 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0; 1280x1024_85 +0+0"

    SubSection "Display"

       Depth 24

    EndSubSection

EndSection 

```

----------

## d2_racing

For the fdi file, plz read this thread  : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

